# Oldsmobile 442



## vipgraphx (Mar 11, 2012)

They said that this car is what started muscle cars.....who knows but its a fully restored  Oldsmobile 442. This paint job was like glass.



442cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## photo_joe (Mar 11, 2012)

I would try and crop as much stuff out as possible.  The background stuff is a little distracting to me, but the car really does pop that's for sure.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I hear ya... these car shots I have happen to be at a hot rod restoration shop and the shop use to be an old bread factory. So the backgrounds and surroundings are not the best.


----------



## photo_joe (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah that car would be awesome to shoot outside in the shade of an old rustic building.  I love the look of the car, but as with most old cars I hate the way the wheels set up so far into the fenders.  LOL


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah they need some deep dish wheels bad. give it more of a muscle look but this is all original....


----------



## SCraig (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice shot.  It brings back memories 

That's a '72 model, I think.  The original 442 was in 1968 and "442" stood for 4 barrel, 4-speed, dual exhaust.  A friend of mine had a '68 model and I had a '72 years ago.

It wasn't the first muscle car though.  That title would probably go the Chevelle since they were made in '65 at least and maybe '64.  The Pontiac GTO started in '65 or '66


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah Not sure on the history I had read somewhere that there was debate about it being the first...but heck I have no idea.....glad you like the picture 8)


----------



## SCraig (Mar 11, 2012)

What history?  I was there 

I was 18 in 1969 and had a '64 MGB.  I traded that for a '67 GTO, and then traded that for a '68 Z28 Camaro.  Then a '71 Road Runner and '72 442.  If I had them all back I could easily sell them and retire


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to me its history I was not born until 1975....:hug:: I am still a young blood

At least you know about this car I just took a picture.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 11, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Sorry to me its history I was not born until 1975....:hug:: I am still a young blood
> 
> At least you know about this car I just took a picture.


Actually I guess I don't know as much as I thought I did.  I was just looking around on Google and I was wrong about the  first year of the 442.  It was first sold in 1964 so it well could have  been the first of the muscle cars.  I sure didn't remember it going back  that far but apparently it did.  Sorry about the misinformation.

I  also looked at a few photos of them and it appears that the one you  photographed is a 1970 model.  The body style changed that year for all  of the GM cars and that was the only year they put "442" on the hood  section in the middle of the grille.


----------

